# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  1C 8.3 Бухгалтерия для 1

## Dimych82

Добрый день!
Работал в облачной 1с Бизнес старт.
Перенес данные в файл datadump.zip (вроде так)
Теперь не могу найти конфигурацию 1с чтоб ее туда загрузить.
Не поможете?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!
> Работал в облачной 1с Бизнес старт.
> Перенес данные в файл datadump.zip (вроде так)
> Теперь не могу найти конфигурацию 1с чтоб ее туда загрузить.
> Не поможете?


1) Распакуйте архив data_dump.zip
2) Найдите в корне файл DumpInfo.xml, откройте его блокнотом
3) Ищем тэг <Version>версия вашей конфигурации</Version>
4) Находим и скачиваем пустую базу / *.cf аналогичной версии
5) Загружаем в созданную пустую базу ваш файл data_dump.zip

P.S. Самое сложное, наверное 4 пункт! Может это базовая для одного?
Впрочем, можно отредактировать *DumpInfo.xml*, запаковать обратно архив и загрузить в ПРОФ версию? Уж в ПРОФ возможностей в любом случае больше!

----------

alexandr_ll (12.10.2022), Dimych82 (13.10.2022)

----------


## Dimych82

Может и базовая для одного. Не помню точно.
Да наверное проще в проф версию. Если конечно оно можно загрузить в старые версии. Я так понимаю все что выложено не сильно свежее.
Да мне по сути делать там ничего не нужно. Только посмотреть, возможно, отчёты отправленные в налоговую.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Может и базовая для одного. Не помню точно.
> Да наверное проще в проф версию. Если конечно оно можно загрузить в старые версии. Я так понимаю все что выложено не сильно свежее.
> Да мне по сути делать там ничего не нужно. Только посмотреть, возможно, отчёты отправленные в налоговую.


Любую версию ПРОФ найти не сложно, главное: эта версия должна совпадать с  *>*версия вашей конфигурации*<* !

----------

Dimych82 (13.10.2022)

----------


## Dimych82

<Version>3.0.121.25</Version>
<Presentation>Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая для 1), редакция 3.0</Presentation>
Кстати поиск по номеру как-то не ищет.
Через яндекс нашел тут 3.0.121.23

----------


## Online_Z

> <Version>3.0.121.25</Version>
> <Presentation>Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая для 1), редакция 3.0</Presentation>
> Кстати поиск по номеру как-то не ищет.
> Через яндекс нашел тут 3.0.121.23


Для загрузки из такого data_dump.zip на своем ПК необходимо установить именно 3.0.121.25

----------


## ikalichkin

> <Version>3.0.121.25</Version>
> <Presentation>Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая для 1), редакция 3.0</Presentation>
> Кстати поиск по номеру как-то не ищет.
> Через яндекс нашел тут 3.0.121.23


Надеюсь, cf-файл сможете получить из: AccountingDemo_3.0.121.25_1CD.7z, зеркало

Помним, что для перехода на ПРОФ, в DumpInfo.xml надо исправить имя конфигурации: <Name>БухгалтерияПредприятия  Базовая1</Name> на
<Name>*БухгалтерияПредприятия*</Name>, И, ВНОВЬ запаковать в архив data_dump.zip

----------

Dimych82 (13.10.2022)

----------


## Dimych82

Надо как-то по хитрому запаковывать и редактировать файл DumpInfo.xml?
В 11 виндовс блокнотом редактировал и штатным средством сделал zip обратно.
Выскакивает ошибка: пишет что DumpInfo.xml не найден.

----------


## Online_Z

> Надо как-то по хитрому запаковывать и редактировать файл DumpInfo.xml?
> В 11 виндовс блокнотом редактировал и штатным средством сделал zip обратно.
> Выскакивает ошибка: пишет что DumpInfo.xml не найден.


Зачем отдельно запаковывать DumpInfo.xml? 
Вытащите из архива только один этот файл, отредактируйте блокнотом, закиньте обратно в архив - всë.

----------

Dimych82 (15.10.2022)

----------


## Dimych82

Отлично. Получилось. И даже работает.
Похоже надо было мне раньше купить 1с на пк и сидеть в ней, а не в облаке.

----------


## Online_Z

> Отлично. Получилось. И даже работает.
> Похоже надо было мне раньше купить 1с на пк и сидеть в ней, а не в облаке.


Это надо смотреть индивидуально по обстоятельствам, т.к. у облачного варианта тоже есть свои плюшки - не нужно админить, обновлять, бекапить, настраивать удалённый доступ, есть готовое мобильное приложение для Android/iOS и всё это работает "из коробки".
+ облако может быть выгоднее по деньгам - если используется одна информационная база и одновременных пользователей будет не более двух, то базовый тариф во Фреше по стоимости (~13 тыс.руб.) выходит дешевле, чем даже минимальный вариант подписки ИТС для локальной БП ПРОФ, без которой обновлений легально не получить + в облаке в стоимость уже входит автозаполнение по ИНН. 
Насколько знаю, в сегменте небольших компаний, где 1-2-3 пользователя, продажи 1С:Бухгалтерии ПРОФ сейчас упали в разы - люди чаще покупают облачную версию, а не стационарную.

----------


## Dimych82

А она сама разве не обновляется? Мне эта скачанная, то и то пишет что обновления и т.п.
Я пользуюсь один как ИП и больше никого туда не надо.
Типа вот этой облачной для 1 стоит 3000.
А я за 1cbiz платил около 5000 в год.
Единственное это за отправку отчетности что-то отдельно надо будет оплачивать.

----------


## Online_Z

> А она сама разве не обновляется? Мне эта скачанная, то и то пишет что обновления и т.п.
> Я пользуюсь один как ИП и больше никого туда не надо.
> Типа вот этой облачной для 1 стоит 3000.
> А я за 1cbiz платил около 5000 в год.
> Единственное это за отправку отчетности что-то отдельно надо будет оплачивать.


Бесплатно доступ к обновлениям предоставляется для базовых версий локальных программ 1С: 
- 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 Базовая версия
- 1С:Бухгалтерия для 1
- 1С:БизнесСтарт

Если же переходить из облака на локальную 1С:Бухгалтерию версии ПРОФ (а это и есть конфигурация <Name>БухгалтерияПредприятия  </Name>, на которую меняли в DampInfo.xml), то доступ к обновлениям предоставляются только при наличии действующей подписки ИТС.
В стоимость "1С:Бухгалтерию 8 ПРОФ" при ее покупке входит ИТС на первые 3 месяца, потом платно.

----------


## vicont11

Помогите сегодня получил ошибку ВЫ СТАЛИ ЖЕРТВОЙ ПОДДЕЛКИ ПРОГРАМНОГО ОБЕСПИЧЕНИЯ как выкрутится

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Помогите сегодня получил ошибку ВЫ СТАЛИ ЖЕРТВОЙ ПОДДЕЛКИ ПРОГРАМНОГО ОБЕСПИЧЕНИЯ как выкрутится


Переходить на лицензию. Решение ищется https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....8F-8-x/page565

----------

vicont11 (15.11.2022)

----------


## Dimych82

Не подскажите можно ли данную конфигурацию загрузить в Бухгалтерию Предприятия базовая?
Подправил также. Ругается на версию конфигурации. Подправил там же номер версии как в новой 1с. Но тоже ругается, немного по другому.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Не подскажите можно ли данную конфигурацию загрузить в Бухгалтерию Предприятия базовая?
> Подправил также. Ругается на версию конфигурации. Подправил там же номер версии как в новой 1с. Но тоже ругается, немного по другому.


Стоимость лицензий этих продуктов очень низкая и не будет проблем.  А так - проверьте, что в расширении выключен флаг "Безопасный режим"

----------


## Online_Z

> Не подскажите можно ли данную конфигурацию загрузить в Бухгалтерию Предприятия базовая?


Разумеется можно, но для этого на компе должна быть лицензия ПРОФ или сразу две лицензии, и от Бухгалтерия для 1 и от 1С:Бухгалтерия Базовая, что маловероятно + править ручками версию в DampInfo в большинстве случаев бесполезно, т.к. версии должны совпадать не просто так.

----------

